# Periodic Obsessions with Classical Music



## subset (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all,

I go through a phase about 1-2 times per year where I'm listening to classical music because I'm generally in the dumps or depressed. It makes me feel a lot better, and makes me more reflective and helps me sleep.
When the period of stress is over (exams), my interest in classical music wears off, and I'm back to my usual blend of indie /alt rock.

The thing is, everytime I am in my classical phase, such as right now , I tell myself that this time it will not be an obsession but I will continue to cultivate my interest in it. The music really helps me delve deep within myself, keeps me calm at the same time, and I also know that they is so much art and mastery involved that doesn't exist in a lot of other music. Yet I keep leaving it when my woes are over.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't think there is anything "wrong" about it! I go through phases as well, and classical is just one of many forms of music that I enjoy. I grew up listening to the psychedelic music of my folks, got into indie/alternative (Pavement; Pixies; Arcade Fire; etc) and play guitar for blues and jazz. I find it is in the moments of extreme emotion that classical music seems to amplify these feelings. I hope you find this forum helpful! Out of curiosity I'm wondering what you are listening to?


----------



## subset (Mar 25, 2011)

Chopin,Wagner,Verdi


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

It's ok just to "dip in & out" of classial, it's ok not to be an "expert" in any of it's many areas, it's ok to just go along for the ride when you feel like it. Some of these internet forums may give newbies the impression that we're all "experts" but speaking for myself, I'm definitely an all-rounder & not an "expert." Since the end of last year I've also began to listen to things like techno, metal, dubstep, hip hop & alternative rock on the radio, despite not collecting (nor wanting to) a single cd in these styles. Just because I lack knowledge of the non-classical beyond the utmost basics, it doesn't mean that I can't enjoy it & even appreciate it to a degree...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Musical binge periods... hmmm 

I don't find it necessarily bad. Just be careful though. Obsessions lead to what I call "burn-outs" when you get tired of the composer, and may even switch to disliking them only because you listened to pieces too often or repeatedly.
There were times (and not so long ago) I was obsessed with (for example) Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherezade, Grieg's Piano Concerto and Wagner's Overtures, and then I cooled off toward them. I still like them, but not the same anymore.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I do a different but somewhat similar thing, getting on kicks of a certain kind. (I'd be surprised or skeptical if someone told me they don't do this.)

For the past few months I've been on a binge on what a friend has called "the Titans of Early Stereo," getting a bunch of recordings from the 60s by the big names of that time. Earlier I was on a Baroque binge, and before that on a Brahms binge, and before that on a Duke Ellington binge, and before that on a bebop binge. About 15 years ago, I started my classical music fandom on a Kronos Quartet binge! That and Naxos cassette tapes.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

For me it's like this: if I surround myself with art that causes me pleasure, art that I'm familiar with, I'll lose interest at some point (I'll come back to it later, though). BUT, if I explore art that's a bit mysterious, new to me, something that I don't fully grasp immediately... THAT's what feeds my hunger and keeps my interest going!

So, subset, next time you are in your classical phase, why not challenge yourself and try some new works and composers?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

[Listening to Bach's BWV 536 fugue and all is well in the world]


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

No, it was directed at the member called "subset", and yes, while I typed it, I was thinking about whether it sounded too patronizing. Perhaps I failed - I'm sorry, I intended not to patronize (I am not a native English speaker). I just thought that because "subset" has written just a couple of posts, and listens just a little of classical music, like he/she wrote, he/she might appreciate some elementary, even obvious pieces of advice. If you're new to classical music and listen just a bit of it, then you indeed might want to challenge yourself a bit more. I would never give an advice like that to a seasoned TC member.

My apologies again!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

My bad, I judged too quickly. I apologize as well.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh wow, you guys are doing self-moderation. This makes my job easier. Thank you both for the civil interaction.


----------



## Bronie (Mar 21, 2011)

My experience as a music listener was fairly steady and unremarkable for many years. I started to like jazz in junior high, then classical in high school. I continued my appreciation of those genres (with side interests in the American Songbook and rock) until about three or four years ago, when I noticed that I wasn't listening to any music at all. I experimented and discovered that music held no appeal for me -- it was like a language that I had forgotten. This situation lasted for a couple of years, when one day I had a yearning to listen to Ella Fitzgerald. I had already disassembled my stereo, so I put a CD in the computer. I enjoyed the music, but what fascinated me was the ability (using Windows Media Player) to save the music on computer, organize it, and access it quickly and creatively. Since then I have switched to iTunes, transferred all my collection to computer, and rediscovered my love of music. Thank God for technology.


----------



## kmisho (Oct 22, 2009)

I've always been a "binge drinker" where art is concerned. Something will act as a reminder and suddenly I'll find myself plunging into it again.

I have loved Tchaikovsky's late symphonies since I was a kid. I happened to hear the Richmond Symphony was performing the 6th recently and I had never heard it live. After hearing it live, I pulled out all the Tchaikovsky again. I even set out on a quest to find the best performance of the Tchaikovsky symphonies (to my ears). I listened to the 4th, 5th and 6th by Slatkin, Pletnev, Karajan, Haitink, Muti, Abbado, Mravinsky, Friedmann, Bernstein, Ormandy and Jansons.

In my opinion Pletnev's new one is the best of them all. Believe me, this was as big a surprise to me as anyone.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I can get very obsessed with various aspects of classical music at a time - a composer, a singer, an era etc. When I started listening to classical music it was something I listened to once in a while and at a certain point it just took over. I listen to other kinds of music too, but overall I have a more passionate interest in classical music.

Back to your initial question, subset, I don't think you should feel bad. People use different music for different occasions, and preferences are not constant. By the way, I feel for you about the exams thing, I'm in the same situation.:wave:


----------

